# This Months Black Belt issue



## matt.m (Mar 12, 2008)

Guys and gals, 

even if you aren't a big fan of the magazine in general there are two articles that are what I would call noteworthy.  The 1st would be on counter-kicking while sparring and the 2nd is reason why kata or poomsea is so effective.  Just figure I would pass this tidbit along.


----------



## chinto (Mar 13, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Guys and gals,
> 
> even if you aren't a big fan of the magazine in general there are two articles that are what I would call noteworthy.  The 1st would be on counter-kicking while sparring and the 2nd is reason why kata or poomsea is so effective.  Just figure I would pass this tidbit along.




cool, will have to look at the issue, I had a subscription once, but with 1/3 being adds and about 1/3 or so the rest being about MMA competition  at least that year I found that all of 2 issues had any thing of interest really to me so doped it... I have no interest in cage fighting or UFC or the other versions of that kind of thing. but thanks will look at it.


----------



## twendkata71 (Mar 13, 2008)

I read the issue. The article on kata is very useful. It explains the uses of kata, that I have been trying to explain to students for years. I also like the article on counter kicking and the article by Paul Vulnak.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 13, 2008)

Its still sitting on my kitchen table in the plastic...I haven't had time to finish last months issue before I start this one!  Now I _really_ want to get into it!


----------



## jim777 (Mar 13, 2008)

Which issue is this? I just subscribed to the mag but I haven't seen an issue yet. If someone would be so kind as to post the month I could look for it at newsstands and such.

thanks!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Mar 15, 2008)

They were both good articles.  Black belt is doing more on the traditional side I hope it goes all the way over to it so people can start learning about it with more exposure.


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2008)

*Off Topic Post: The article on Bakap Willem "Uncle Bill" De Thouars was also good :End Off Topic Post*


----------



## chinto (Mar 17, 2008)

I did look at the issue, and well the counter kicking seemed to be mainly aimed at competition tkd, and perhaps tournament competition. there are some much more effective ways to deal with higher kicks! 
but I liked the kata article, not that it was news. but, I hope some of the people who do not seem to understand kata will begin to from the information in it!


----------

